# Got my WSM today



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 12, 2008)

Well it finally came in, got it all put together and looks great. The only thing that concerns me is the flimsy lookin door. When i close it there are small gaps in the bottom like it sits up to high but thats the only way it will close, any one else have the same thing?? oh well i kinda rigged it with some foil so it will sit all the way down with no gaps in the bottom.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2008)

The door is flimsy! But bend it  easily as needed or do like you said and make a gasket out of foil. Mine pretty much sealed with grease. What are you planning on for the maiden voyage?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Sep 12, 2008)

I have one WSM that the door seals perfectly and another where there are big gaps on each side.  They both hold temps for a long time like a champ.  Bend it as best you can and then don't worry about it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Sep 12, 2008)

What ever you cook first, just remember the PICS.


----------



## Unity (Sep 12, 2008)

Pics will help you remember it when it was shiny.   

--John
(Like Larry said, don't worry too much about the door. Just be careful when it's off that you don't step on it.  )


----------



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 12, 2008)

The door didnt need to be bent, to me it seems like the knob was mounted a little to low because it wouldnt latch when i set it in like it was saposed to be. So just extended the latch with some foil and it fits perfectly, it had like 1/4 in gaps on both sides at the bottom. But nothing is perfect so i aint to worried about it. Gonna try to do some baby backs today when i get off work, got two other Marines that want to throw a slab on for them. Cant wait to get it fired up


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats! your gonna love it.  Id suggest doing a pork shoulder too!


----------



## Diva Q (Sep 12, 2008)

Congratulations on your new best friend!!!!!!


----------



## Toby Keil (Sep 12, 2008)

Congrats on your new toy. Your going to love it.


----------



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 12, 2008)

went and picked up some loin backs , the ones  without the solution. Got em in the fridge with a little mustard and some dry rub on em. Got some famous daves sauce, wanted to make my own but i aint got that much room in this tiny room of mine to store stuff. Hopefully have it fired up around 2 here in Cali.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 12, 2008)

Hey Steel if your in San Diego (and im sure you are) If you like to fish my old man use to take me catfishin at Lake Hodges. There are some monters in there.  Then again you can always go on a day boat at the landing and fish for the really good stuff. db


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2008)

When I bought my first WSM the flimsy door really bothered me.
But after cooking on it I quickly got over it.
Good luck and don't forget the pics!


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 12, 2008)

what Puff said too:


----------



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 12, 2008)

Workin on gettin a camera from my buddy, bout to get it fired up. Im just north of San Diego at Camp Pendleton.


----------



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 12, 2008)

Well ribs been on for bout 30 minutes. Its readin 240 at the top,  all 3 vents at the bottom are opened all the way, Is that normal??? Gonna do the Texas crutch at 2 hours for about 30 min or so. Well gotta go get a case of PBR to tie me over till these babies are done. Using hickory chunks got bout 4 chunks on it, i figured that should be enough. Still workin on gettin some pics for yall.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 12, 2008)

I'd shut the vents down a bit. Might spike on ya'.
What kind of coal are you using?
Go get the camera!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 12, 2008)

Don't wonder off too far with 3 vents open wide, your asking for trouble! I'd do like Puff said and close them down a bit!


----------



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 12, 2008)

Well first cook is over. All i can say is wow. It held 250 at the top the whole time, vents ended up being bout 1/4 of the way open. Sauced the last 20 minutes with famous daves and a little honey, they came out perfect,  best ive had in forever. Only got 2 pics with my phone it was 2 dark to see the finished product. So i did the have a cold one while your waiting, and a cold one turned into a few and so on. Had a great smoke ring ,  took bout 4 hours. So i think im hooked and im planing on a pork butt next ( NC style ofcourse) I use to go to Lexington BBQ all the time when i was in High school so thats my fav.


----------



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 12, 2008)

Oh and i used Kingsford and hickory chunks,  figured that was the best way to go on my first smoke with this thing. I might try lump with next one. So where do i get my members jacket at?


----------



## 0341SteelRain (Sep 13, 2008)

So only got 2 pics due to beer and light. ones is the wsm chuggin away at 250 the other is ribs right after they were foiled.


----------



## atruckerswife (Sep 13, 2008)

Looks great at my end.

I love my wsm, just put a brisket on a couple of  hours ago.  Company coming today to work on the sleds,  :roll:  so I gotta feed em


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2008)

Great job! The jacket comes after 50 more cooks!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2008)

You do get an AT-A-BOY.


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 13, 2008)

I usually keep the bottoms open and adjust the top but sometimes if it starts getting to hot ill shut off or slightly close the bottoms and shut the top.    Pics!


----------



## Cliff H. (Sep 13, 2008)

In order for the smoker burn a clean fire the top vent needs to be open all the time.  I have on occasion shut the top vent down to around 3/4 to adjust for temp spikes but as soon as the spike is under control I open it back up.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Great pics! Welcome to the club.
Hey Nick I never got a jacket. WTF?   :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Great pics! Welcome to the club.
> Hey Nick I never got a jacket. WTF?   :?



You didn't buy the beer!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes I did. I'm drinking one right now.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 13, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pic = no beer!


----------



## cleglue (Sep 13, 2008)

Congratulations on the first smoked ribs.  The WSM is great.  I only live about 40 minutes from Lexington BBQ.


----------



## Unity (Sep 13, 2008)

Congrats on your first WSM cook. A few more cooks and you'll like your own stuff so well, you'll hardly remember Lexington BBQ.   

--John


----------



## dollarbill (Sep 13, 2008)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No pic = no beer!   [/quote:3sbkyr0f]

Nick is right, No Pic - No Beer       That's a house rule!


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 13, 2008)

dollarbill said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nick is right, No Pic - No Beer       That's a house rule!     [/quote:2rei6okx]
Well.......how many beers would you guys like me to take a pic of......  
This could take a while............might blow up Greg's sacred bandwidth.


----------



## Puff1 (Sep 13, 2008)

cleglue said:
			
		

> Congratulations on the first smoked ribs.  The WSM is great.  I only live about 40 minutes from Lexington BBQ.


That is one Q joint I'd like to try. 
Next time I'm down that way I'll look you up C.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Sep 14, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> dollarbill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well.......how many beers would you guys like me to take a pic of......  
This could take a while............might blow up Greg's sacred bandwidth. [/quote:3bzrcz3n]

Just the one you were drinking. Just like we don't need 100 pics of briskets, just the ones your cooking!


----------



## Larry D. (Sep 14, 2008)

Puff said:
			
		

> cleglue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Come on down. I'm about 25 minutes away, in a different direction. One of us will take you for a tour of Lexington.


----------



## Unity (Sep 14, 2008)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> a tour of Lexington.


Larry ain't just a-woofin' -- I've seen his annotated map of Lexington Q places, and he knows the territory!

--John


----------

